# Is anyone using Redshift?



## freezr (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi guys,

if you have experience with Redshift I'd like to solve a dilemma, if I got correctly if you put on the config file the coordinates it should starts and stops at its default timing frame, you can also add the hours you explicitly want it starts and stops.

In my case none of these options work, Redshift starts every time as soon .xinitrc is read at logging in! I can skip the config file and creating a simple cron job that starts and kills Redshift I was just trying to understand if my assumptions were true or false.

Thanks,
tgl


----------



## bsduck (Jan 31, 2022)

Redshift will keep running no matter which coordinates and timing frame you give it, that's normal behaviour. When it's running but set to 6500K, it's like if it wasn't running, you get the default screen color temperature.

If you want it just to set a given temperature and exit, use options `-PO`, for example `redshift -PO 3000` to get 3000K color temperature.

As an alternative you can use accessibility/sct which works the same as `redshift -PO`.


----------



## freezr (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks, the FreeBSD solutions are generally better than the ones ported from Linux, by the way the man page says that you can use the time:


```
dawn-time = HH:MM[-HH:MM]
              The custom time interval for the transition from night to day in
              the morning.  When specified, the solar elevation will not be
              used to determine the current daytime/night period. If this
              option is set, dusk-time must also be specified.

       dusk-time = HH:MM[-HH:MM]
              The custom time interval for the transition from day to night in
              the evening.  When specified, the solar elevation will not be
              used to determine the current daytime/night period. If this
              option is set, dawn-time must also be specified.
```


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 1, 2022)

You can manually set a sunrise and sunset time or the coordinates of your location to set automatically. The transition is not immediate and you will see a variety of shades to help your eyes with artificial light.


----------



## freezr (Feb 1, 2022)

CuatroTorres said:


> You can manually set a sunrise and sunset time or the coordinates of your location to set automatically. The transition is not immediate and you will see a variety of shades to help your eyes with artificial light.



Mine doesn't work if your config file works fine could you please share it?


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 1, 2022)

Sorry I don't use it right now.

FYI:








						Redshift settings for freeBSD save your eyes while browsing the screen
					

Installed pkg install redshift  but something doesn't want to work:  # redshift -l 55.7:12.6 -t 5700:3600 -g 0.8 -b 0.9:0.5 -m randr -v Solar elevations: day above 3.0, night below -6.0 Temperatures: 5700K during the day, 3600K at night.  Brightness: 0.90: 0.50  Gamma (Day): 0.800, 0.800, 0.800...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

